# 2006 PRO DRAG: ENTER NEW CHALLENGER



## GT-CULTURE (Apr 14, 2005)

DUKE RACING RH7 DRAG GTR IS COMING TO UK TO LIVE AND CHALLENGE THE BEST ACROSS EUROPE.

A genuine 7.94 second (and numerous low 8's) 1/4 mile drag GTR built by Drag Specialists Duke Racing Japan. Believed to be 1 of 2 GTR's to have achieved a 7.

Now jointly owned by GT Culture and our friend and driver Tim Webster.

Without giving too much away to our rivals, icing on the cake includes HKS 2.8 hi-deck engine (cylinder block), HKS crank shaft, HKS special piston and HKS special conrod. Built to sustain over 1200 BHP. HKS Air shift gear box, open accelerator quick gear changes. 3240 HKS turbo's, with 3540's available to us.

This GTR will help raise further the profile of Japanese car Pro Drag in UK and at Santa pod race way. And with the sponsors we are bringing to this car, talk of tv coverage at pod.

The guys from Duke Racing will be paying some visits to UK next year, to help us achieve the same times she has proven in Japan. Unlike alot of Japanese tuners who can build fast cars, Duke are experts on drag racing as well.
Leaving Japan soon, just after Duke have rebuilt engine and gear box for us.

BTW i have known and been tracking this GTR for months, not just since someone posted pics and details on the forum recently.

GTC wants this GTR to even up the scores, UK built vs Jap built. Its what we do, import special cars and parts from Japan. Either way she's a great marketing tool and Tim will have some fun driving her, last three drag events he found those balls of steel. :smokin: 

If anyone wants a HKS airshift, we can get one. Its a 5 month wait. And if you need to ask the price you cant afford it.

There is also one more HKS hi deck left.


Lots of pics of the Duke GTR will be on the site in next few days

Oh yea, we are also starting RH9 in Europe. Bascally supplying drag parts as approved by the members of RH9 Japan www.rh9.or.jp parts on the site soon.


If your a sponsor get in touch. If your an event organiser, it'll cost ya  











If anymore wants to call me tomorrow, call my mobile. Out of office at Castrol. 


p.s and if you want to own a piece of GTR history those Reimax RB-X engines are sitting pretty in the trade section now.


GTC importers of not shy Jap cars


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Well Done Ben. Nice Job. Look forward to seeing it when im back in the UK next year at some point. Id say "ill bring something over to rival it" but i think ill be struggling LOL!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Ah, so finally it's revealed    Was talking to Tim last week - and he wouldn't let on much ... well, nothing at all actually !

Look forward to seeing it run next year.

Nice one Ben !


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Wow - fantastic news Ben and congratulations Tim :smokin:

2006 will certainly be an interesting year at the drag strip for Skylines...


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Lol, congrats Tim.


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

That's the outcome from asking Ben to find me a special drag car a good few months ago.
I think he did his job quite well :smokin: .

Joint ownership was also a great idea of Ben's. It means I only have to pay for half the repairs when I break it  .


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

LOL

I dont know which one of you needs their head read more !!!

You for buying 1/2 and driving it or Ben for his 1/2 and letting you !!!

Still, at least it'll give Keith some stiff competition which will be nice !!

J.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Some people have too much money! 
Well done guys, can wait to get to some events over the next year and see this thing in action. I may even have my own GTR by that point!


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

hmmmmm, lovely, I think I have a vid of that car running a 9 or something, and that airshift trans is prettlt slick too. Is this the car with the hydraulic pump so you can add more torque to the front diff?


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

well-done guys! Only problem is the power to weight ratio is going to be completly different with Tim driving it 
Interested to hear Sumo and Kieths comments?


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Thats good news Tim and Ben, 
Realy pleased that there is a new fast Drag skyline coming to the uk.

and good news on Tims medical condition


> Tim will have some fun driving her, last three drag events he found those balls of steel.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Any more info on the 7sec run ???

Even so its 4th on the all time list on Marios site

http://www.exvitermini.com/records.htm

:smokin: 

J.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Cool car. Dry sump too, thats not shy!

Cue the "Built not bought" etc comments on all advertising related to Sumo, RB, and so on, lol...


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Ring the Monopolies Commission!*

Webster's Skyline army is ruining the sport for the small independants!

Briefly serious: Congrats, chaps. Look forward to seeing it run. 

But keep going, there are still a few quick ones left in Japan...


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

SteveN said:


> Cool car. Dry sump too, thats not shy!


Dry sump seems a good idea and its surprised me more conversions don't use it tbh.



SteveN said:


> Cue the "Built not bought" etc comments on all advertising related to Sumo, RB, and so on, lol...


Don't try and pre-empt a tuner war ffs.

Congratulations to Ben at GTC and Tim on their new purchase. The 2006 season should be really exciting and lets hope for some records to be broken.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Well what can you say to that..  
That will beat the lot with ease. I might sell the Lemon now and buy a push bike    
Congrats to Tim & Ben.
Mr Linney does it again. Top man
I think Mr Barnes will have to find a new hobby:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 


Mick


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

m6beg said:


> I think Mr Barnes will have to find a new hobby:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:



I doubt that !!!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Christ, how hell making a joke (that you know will happen!) will cause a tuner war! 

No way, and no need, i bet Sumo and Keith and pretty pleased in most respects as it gives some good cars to race against.

Be really interesting to see Sumos new drag car once its done too, and cars like this will make everyone try harder, making the times get quicker.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I am only having the craigh     

Mick


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

Do you think it'll be Road Legal LOL


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

This sounds interesting, lets see what happens next year!!!!


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Tim said:


> That's the outcome from asking Ben to find me a special drag car a good few months ago.
> I think he did his job quite well :smokin: .
> 
> Joint ownership was also a great idea of Ben's. It means I only have to pay for half the repairs when I break it  .


I had a feeling you were up to something Tim! 

Well done on the purchase to both Ben and yourself. 2006 is going to be a fun year. :smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Bring on next year!!!!


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

*Few answers*

Ross, Already in training to increase the power to weight ratio  . Long distance smimming is good apparently. Saves a few Euro's as well.

IIRC the 7.942 run was done in Malaysia. Ben has all the times and terminals.
Not sure why that's not on Mario's site. Maybe it wasn't backed up or wasn't official for some other reason.

I would think Keith and Andy (if he ever get's his car put together) would be glad of some serious competition. I know I would.

Built or bought? I thought about both options but cost, timescale and spare time all played a part and I took the easy option.
That fit's in with Ben as well as he imports cars for a living, he doesn't build them.

If it ever needs to be made road legal it will be. Not sure if it's the right sort of car for TOTB though.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*7's*

Hi,

Cool :smokin: Some competition for our new car and something to run with.

Like to see the car run 7's here, just like the 9 second Drag R 2 has proven itself in the right hands  , which, instead of using fuel - runs on hot air with GTC - PEOOPW  

Please note this years drag winner at Santa Pod still runs 10's.  Well done btw Gary.

Seriously - well done Tim, get that treadmill working, see you next year! 

Whoohoo!

Andy

SteveN : Why dont you do something and stop talking about it

New slogan for Ben : GTC - PEOOPW


----------



## GT-CULTURE (Apr 14, 2005)

Drag R has been to Santa pod ONCE. 10.2 @ 1.5 bar boost (9.6 was achieved @ 2.5), Street suspension, an old top secret competition rom Japanese ecu, standard gear box giken internals b/c of a broken hks box  

Very happy to see the publicity drag R got this year, in 5 countries. She helped me sell alot of skylines and parts. Not bad for her first year.

Don't wind me up. Be careful what you write on a public forum  

SteveN- instead of being funny how about getting in touch ? like Max and Jp have done.

Masatomo San and Tim will give it all they can, with help from our colleges. Might even let Jon Webster have a crack  


Jazz


----------



## GT-CULTURE (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Andy Barnes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Cool :smokin: Some competition for our new car and something to run with.
> 
> ...



lol andy your posts are always comic to read ... BTW, when your R33 Drag monster getting ready?

Generally if you own a magic tree on which ££££'s notes grow, you can buy your way to anything in life...


----------



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2005)

Nice one Ben, i shall certainly be seeing this machine in 2006:smokin:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Being Funny? Only in a jokey way, not as stirry way  Not said one negative comment, actually the 2nd post was positive about everyone without even jokes, jeez, everyone so touchy, lighten up, 

And do something? Like what? Build my GTR and S13 on a small budget while working long hours, paying for it all myself (no loans etc), and still leaving enough money left to go out and spend cash on other crap like I normally would? Like I already am? 

Would be hard to have got in contact sooner than today, as this was the first time we'd ever heard of the car! 
Infact ive tried to contact Tim today, but not about this car specificly, but that could be an option, at least itd be a decent informative tech feature, unlike a Max one...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Andy    you just can't help yourself can you 
Why not say well done to Ben for his massive achievement for getting that car   7 Second Monster  
Just the Ticket BEN & TIM    :smokin: :smokin: 

I think that you are worried now Andy  
Defence is the best form of attack   Thats what they say isn't it??? 

Well done Tim & Ben you have won already... 

Mick


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

WOW, heard there was a new car in town but didn't think it would it would be  

And best of all it's a 33, the best if you ask me (waits for the 32 lot to start )


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

> at least itd be a decent informative tech feature, unlike a Max one...


When did you leave Trevline


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Well done Tim & Ben you have won already...


What exactly have they 'won'? The prize for having the most money?


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I dont think Keith or Andy have to worry...

It can stay parked up with the others 

Rob


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

I've got a feeling it will be 'year of the Evo' or Subaru next year


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Pikey said:


> What exactly have they 'won'? The prize for having the most money?


No Pikey.
The prize for having the balls to go for it !!  


Mick


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

jameswrx said:


> I've got a feeling it will be 'year of the Evo' or Subaru next year



to be honest, the Skyline drag scene has only really got going over here in the last year or two, as there hasn't really been much competition.

It's brilliant that the EVO's and Subaru's are getting quicker, as its made the Skyline's move thier game on.

With Norris due in the 8's any time soon, and some mental scoobies coming out of the woodwork, a 7 second Skyline is still gonna have it's work to do.

The UK drag scene gets stronger by the week

Bravo TIM!

mook


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*7's*

Firstly, it would be nice to have the confirmation about its 7 second run, when/where/timings etc as I have never seen this reported anywhere. I know that Duke had a RWD car that run 7's but not this GTR however I could be mistaken 

Mick : worried, yep, about as much as Project X kicking us into touch, anyone remember all the things that car was going to do, all the threats.. - all hype til it happens....however lets hope this car does the business as I cant wait to see a 7 second GTR pass at Pod, what a sight, maybe it will beat me to it : hopefully it will as the JDM drag racing needs fuel to be made bigger and the V8 boys wont know whats hit them with a 2.8 straight six knocking on thier door, regardless of whomever does it  What I can tell you is that I have a brand new Hi-Deck engine, a brand new airshifter and a brand new drag shell, all of which should be rather entertaining when finished.



> Don't wind me up. Be careful what you write on a public forum


 : Whats that, a threat for something? I guess I should be careful, you may attack my with your hair bleach, maybe throw a pink cravat or feather duster at me or something - now why would you threaten me?  

SteveN : Considering you represent a magazine, you'd think you spend less time making fun at our ( industry ) expense.  

GTR Zilla : Our new car will be rolled out next year now that the 350Z is finished, I hope to fire her up in February if time permits - been a long time coming, worth the wait I hope, cant wait to get out there drag racing again.

Love the pictures btw, got some good stuff going on in that engine bay, looks familiar 

Cheers

Andy scared of the competition and powerful words Barnes


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Well well,

This thread has gone amazingly off topic !!! lol   

I think a couple of points should be raised.

The skyline drag scene has been going ok for more than the last 12-24months. Ronnie was running mid tens 3 years ago, and tens are still what wins events today (Gary at Japshow for example).

It was only last year that Andy finally got a 9 with an enormous amount of effort and resources, and hats off to him for the acheivement. This year has definately been Keiths with regular as clocwork low 9's and for sure someone next year will crack into the 8's. There are lots of skylines now that have run 9 seconds, Keith, Andy, Tims Nur and Drag R, with several people only a "good run away" like Gary, Chris, Mick, and who knows who else !! I certainly dont see a queue of 6-8 Evos or scoobies just about to run a 9 second quarter, and apart from Simon and Clive they all seem to kind of go for drag but then turn round and talk about handling when they dont quite get a result !!

As for congratulating Tim and ben on an acheivement, then its difficult for me to be impartial as they are both mates of mine. I think Tim deserves a medal for his devotion to the marque, only a couple of people in the UK have put their wallet on the line to the same extent as he has, and the beauty is that he's a thoroughly nice down to earth chap despite his amazing garage !!!

Ben deserves a good pat on the back as well for building a reputation with his business that he has, I was fortunate enough to meet ben very early on in the life of GTC and think what he has done is great. He perhaps self publicises a bit too much at times, and occasionally its difficult to see where GTC stops and the customers cars start, but you cant blame him for shouting about it - its his living and he's doing well at it !!!

Personally I think that whilst its great to have these cars come over from Japan - and i absolutely dont wish to start the home grown versus bought in debate - I think that Tims Nur and Andy 34 represent that little bit extra effort, Abbey and Sumo have certainly gone that extra yard. I also now hold Keith in this same regard as he has taken what was a very very fast car in Japan and actually moved its peformance forward over here, improving on what he had to begin with which is now effectively an almost completely different car. Mick has done something similar but in a different way with the Gold 32 with Abbeys help again and Gary has done it too with his GTaRt car and TJ's red 33, although in Gary's case it was more a matter of getting what he had already done to work and hold together when he had the time as he was always so busy with other stuff !!!

Most of all I think a big thumbs up should still go to Rupert, Henry, Guy, Ged and particularly Ronnie for paving the way over here though, if for no other reason than they are such ugly beggars they deserve a clap for summat !!!    


J.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Andy Barnes said:


> Firstly, it would be nice to have the confirmation about its 7 second run, when/where/timings etc as I have never seen this reported anywhere. I know that Duke had a RWD car that run 7's but not this GTR however I could be mistaken
> 
> Mick : worried, yep, about as much as Project X kicking us into touch, anyone remember all the things that car was going to do, all the threats.. - all hype til it happens....however lets hope this car does the business as I cant wait to see a 7 second GTR pass at Pod, what a sight, maybe it will beat me to it : hopefully it will as the JDM drag racing needs fuel to be made bigger and the V8 boys wont know whats hit them with a 2.8 straight six knocking on thier door, regardless of whomever does it  What I can tell you is that I have a brand new Hi-Deck engine, a brand new airshifter and a brand new drag shell, all of which should be rather entertaining when finished.
> 
> ...



Good luck man!! I hope it does the business and makes up another uk/euro 1/4 record, just as the R34 did!!:smokin:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

bladerider said:


> Ben deserves a good pat on the back as well for building a reputation with his business that he has, I was fortunate enough to meet ben very early on in the life of GTC and think what he has done is great. He perhaps self publicises a bit too much at times, and occasionally its difficult to see where GTC stops and the customers cars start, but you cant blame him for shouting about it - its his living and he's doing well at it !!!


Couldn't agree more. I don't know how early in the days i met him, but suffice to say since then hes been expanding, building his reputation and above all doing what he does best. Most of all he enjoys what he does, and thats the main thing. I will always strive to help me, where ever i can. 

Another pat on the back from me.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> worried, yep, about as much as Project X kicking us into touch, anyone remember all the things that car was going to do,


I seem to recall it only running the one weekend at Santa Pod ... and set the fastest time ... with a top speed that i THINK only Keith has bettered. So, I think it was proven that it was a quick car.

Although I don't have the finances to compete, I am very much looking forward to seeing what happens in 2006 - as there are some fantastic cars going to be out "playing" by the looks of things.

Andy - will you be driving your drag 33 next year ? as you clearly have the ability to drag well (proven in both your own car andy the RX-7 you drove).

Daz "enjoying the banter" Barnes


----------



## M.Wong (Aug 14, 2005)

GT-CULTURE said:


> DUKE RACING RH7 DRAG GTR IS COMING TO UK TO LIVE AND CHALLENGE THE BEST ACROSS EUROPE.
> 
> A genuine 7.94 second (and numerous low 8's) 1/4 mile drag GTR built by Drag Specialists Duke Racing Japan. Believed to be 1 of 2 GTR's to have achieved a 7.
> 
> ...


All smug are we? lol Watch Keith Cowie top the drag scene in 06!:smokin: 

Secondly theres no sense of achievement is there when you buy a ready built Drag car 

But when you put hard work in, time effort, R&D as RB Motorsport have done so and the same goes for Keith, then you can feel proud of something.


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Congratulations To Ben & Tim, I bet you are looking forward to its arrival!!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Surely, in the cold light of day, we should be happy cars like this are coming over.

Why can't we just enjoy the competition and support our GTRs.

Well done on the purchase Tim. Nice to see the money you got for your turbo's was well spent


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*new car*

Good luck with the new car Ben and Tim,
Just imagine how hard that thing is going to pull real stomach tickling 

Gary


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

all the best with the new drag car!

How expensive is a hks hi-deck engine?

and what are Reimax RB-X engines?


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Oh my G... I hope Mr Barnes has the balls to back up his wallet. If he can find time to go see the bank manager to purchase his next second down to 8.
Isnt JK buying your car, oh no.. i forgot we sell out to poefs. Why not sell your R34 to Jeremy Clarkson.
Why dont you congratulate any competition instead of being the pumpus pric you are and ignore it until you can beat it on the track... ie put your money where mouth is and show europe that your mouth is as big your wallet.

Ill get my coat now.,.,


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Well I'd obviously like to thank Bladey for his 'thumbs up', although I'm not sure where I'd want those large thumbs of his to go.......ah yes, takes me back 4-5years ago, the good old days. I even held the title of most powerful GTR in the UK for all of 10 minutes until Gary immediately beat me and got the first ever run in the 700's - how times have changed!

I see the UK vs Jap built argument is still going though. Just to remind a few people of some facts though:

1. All GTRs were made in Japan.
2. HKS, Jun, Trust and OS Giken (all of which seem to be the favoured choices for the fast) were all Japanese the last time I looked.
3. Virtually every tuning part on every GTR is from Japan.
4. Some GTRs have even been mapped by Japanese who have flown over.

Whilst of course many of the cars have been substantially improved upon since arriving from Japan, there is NO SUCH THING as an English GTR, there never will be, so the differentiation between 'imported whole and then improved' and 'ordered in boxes from Japan, but assembled here' is ridiculous. 

Guy


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

guy, i agree completely. i just cant be bothered to type the reasons why. its been said by you, and numerous people on here for years. But at least this thread is kicking off though...


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Well put Guy, and i echo everything you say

Also i feel, that as we are all part of the GTR community, we should stick together and be as one team, so it be, not bite down each others throats. We should all be greatful of the achievements, everyone has done or does, i.e. Keith, Tim, Andy, Ronnie, Guy, etc, etc


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

r33 v-spec said:


> Well put Guy, and i echo everything you say
> 
> Also i feel, that as we are all part of the GTR community, we should stick together and be as one team, so it be, not bite down each others throats. We should all be greatful of the achievements, everyone has done or does, i.e. Keith, Tim, Andy, Ronnie, Guy, etc, etc


I agree completely Virdee. Its going to be the best ever UK season next year with everyone running new cars and/or specs.
I can't wait and hopefully the TOTB team title can be brought back where it belongs.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

For definite Cam. 

I mean this year TOTB was a complete mess, and a prime example of the seperation of the Skyline community. 

Like you say, lets get over this childish behaviour, and bring back the glory. 

Roll on 2006....!!!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

LOL Guy,

Hoepfully you and Big H will be down the farm on Saturday week - I have yet to feel your Ruf-ness !!   

As for everything else - its amazing how things change, yet stay the same !!!

   

J.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

763paf said:


> pumpus pric


I think you meant to say 'poofs and pompous prick', and Guy, how did you not comment on this poor use of spelling, it was always your forte  .

Bit harsh though, pompous prick, much prefer 'inflated helmet' myself  .

Glen


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Errrrrrrrr haven't posted here for some time, what's with the liberty taking, ebay nonsense, load of tripe on my post.

Have people no morals, damn free loaders.

Glen


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Got it.

Glen


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Guy,

the motor I built for you a few years ago is still going strong....fastest 34 this year..... even with the cheating gas.

Next year should be even better.....

well done Tim and Ben.

Mark


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Just be careful................






...................cos you never know whats lurking under a Scoobies bonnet !!!

     

Chortle !!


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

For what it's worth, the last time we visitted Garage Saurus (Who regularly build 8 second GT-R's for their customers), *Hayashi San revealed there's a UK tuner who had asked them for help in making an 8 second car....He told me who it was in confidence (...Don't worry, nothing shall be revealed )!!*

The argument about Imported or UK assembled is just another smoke screen. Almost all the parts on the quickest GT-R's were developed in Japan, aside from some notable achievements such as Hollinger gearboxes (from Australia). Development's where the real work is. Choosing and assembling parts isn't all that difficult in comparison, although quality of workmanship and knowing how to assemble an engine reliably, then mapping an ECU takes some knowledge - though that's exactly what people like Garage Saurus do without batting an eyelid. They don't boast about their achievements, or publically try to flame their competition. It's simply said without words, at the strip.... 

The Japanese have certainly got more experience in building Skyline engines than the UK tuners - although the UK tuners are catching up.... Not sure the Brits will ever become as humble as the Japanese in their mannerisms....The Japanese attitude to competition is just so much more classy, though.

You just need to spend a day at Garage Saurus to watch them completely strip a full road car to it's bare shell & prepare for seam welding, to realise these people know Skylines so well they can identify a bolt and know where it'll go on a Skyline and work on them with their eyes closed. Just in their forecourt, we counted around 15 high spec. customer's drag cars. The interview with Hayashi San will be in Fast East & Extreme 2, due for release in a couple of months, complete with in car footage of Taniguchi driving their orange R32 demo car at Tsukuba in the tuner battle, where he was fastest of the day. We also filmed this R32 closely so you can see what it'll look like. 

Garage Saurus were the people responsible for developing the T88 turbo for Trust and started seriously tuning Skyline R32's back in 1990.

Competition's always a good thing  

*Hype is nothing without factual evidence. *
Nobody wins until their car's proven to be the quickest.


----------



## M.Wong (Aug 14, 2005)

Newera said:


> For what it's worth, the last time we visitted Garage Saurus (Who regularly build 8 second GT-R's for their customers), *Hayashi San revealed there's a UK tuner who had asked them for help in making an 8 second car....He told me who it was in confidence (...Don't worry, nothing shall be revealed )!!*
> 
> The argument about Imported or UK assembled is just another smoke screen. Almost all the parts on the quickest GT-R's were developed in Japan, aside from some notable achievements such as Hollinger gearboxes (from Australia). Development's where the real work is. Choosing and assembling parts isn't all that difficult in comparison, although quality of workmanship and knowing how to assemble an engine reliably, then mapping an ECU takes some knowledge - though that's exactly what people like Garage Saurus do without batting an eyelid. They don't boast about their achievements, or publically try to flame their competition. It's simply said without words, at the strip....
> 
> ...



Goes with out saying about their manners and the way the carry themselves. On the whole Japanese are a class act! 

I lived for 4 years in Japan while studing at Nagoya university, In that time I learnt a lot about their customs, their values. Puts us brits to shame in many ways. I wish I was back there:smokin: 

Funny part of this thread was the way the GTC guy came across bragging and boasting like he has built the car himself. Lol


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice to see some sensible comments from intelligent people.

Shame there has to be some drivel from the odd numpty  .


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Well done Ben and Tim on buying this drag car.

It will be good racing against this R33 next year for sure
I cant wait for the new racing season to start now.
It also makes me and RB very happy to see that people feel that 
they need to buy such a car to better my 9.3 rather than mod there 
own car or get there tuner to build them a drag car here in the UK.

It is not as much fun buying one built,you can take my word on that
when I ran the 9.95 2 years at TOTB.All I got was anyone can 
buy a fast drag car from Japan if you have enough money,this
was the reason why we rebuilt my car to the spec it is today

I would also like to point out that the times these fast 1/4 mile skylines 
from all over the world have run mean jack $hit till they prove there times
here in the UK on a proper drag strip. 

What is the point drag racing downhill,Sendai in Japan is taking the pi$$
also in Australia there is Willowbank it is also downhill. 

I wonder if that is the reason why Mario did not reply to this post
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=42643&page=2

Tim and Ben I see that the car run its best time on full slicks
what tyres are you going to run it on in the UK will it be on the toyo's

As I said well done and I hope it works out for you both

Keith


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Abbey M/S said:


> the motor I built for you a few years ago is still going strong....fastest 34 this year..... even with the cheating gas.


Mark,

I know, I keep watching and often wish I hadn't sold it, that engine was amazing, though the T88 was rubbish for driving with and the package is obviously much better now with the newer smaller turbo.

Guy


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

I understand exactly why the built Vs. bought debate starts but I just enjoy driving them. 
As I've said before, Ben imports cars for a living, he doesn't build them.

Keith.
Probably Toyo's most of the time.
Will try some runs on slicks at some point though.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Built vs Bought is always a classic.

Having done both (& still doing the built one over 3 years down the line) I would only ever do the bought if I did again.

Why put yourself through all the pain/expense/stress/trouble/hard work etc etc when you can buy one that someone else has already done. It's not like you built it yourself, at the end of the day you chose a spec with your tuner & write him a big cheque...

A car is a car at the end of the day, it's irrelevant who built it or where it was built/came from.


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

First congrats to Tim and Ben. I don't know you guys personally, but anyone who likes GTRs & Drag racing is cool in my books. Good luck, and don't forget to enjoy the sport along the way 



Guy said:


> Mark,
> 
> I know, I keep watching and often wish I hadn't sold it, that engine was amazing, though the T88 was rubbish for driving with and the package is obviously much better now with the newer smaller turbo.
> 
> Guy


Guy,

If you ever get back into the dark world of Skylines, or drop by Cyprus, I can guarantee that I'll make you change your mind. I am running a single turbo setup larger than the GReddy T88, and can assure you that with the proper engine setup, engine management system and tuning it spools up so fast, it's scary.


----------



## tim at svs (Jun 29, 2001)

*What fun*

It is to see a thread like this ! Nothing more amusing to see all the old faces grabbing their dummies and chucking them well and truly out of the pram. Tim, well done for having the balls to go drag racing in the single figures. And then to add another money pit to the collection.Anyone who is prepared to campaign a 3 litre or smaller engined car and project it up a quarter in less than 11 seconds deserves credit.Keith, you had a great product to build on when it came in from Japan. Andy, you turned a stock product into an awesome machine, ran quicker in a GTR at the pod than anyone else ever has, an achievement IMO all on its own, and a year ago to boot. Guy, you had a great car that you put too big a turbo on, proving that biggest is not always best. At least you now admit it. Dont forget RK Ron, an even bigger T88 with a cubic capacity to run it and over 900 horsepower first time out. Ronnie, triple crown at TOTB says it all. Mario, another faithful campaigner in the sub 10 second arena. All of them deserve credit, whether they started with a 'turn-key' car or built one from scratch. I almost forgot Gary. By the way,what ever happened to project X ? Glen, great to see you on the forum from time to time. When all the old friends (??) get together, what are we going to do, have a cup of tea, a beer or a punch up ? Wheres Henry, still trying to find why the car goes forward but there is no engine under the bonnet ? Next year,I'm catching a ride up there with Rising Sun Richard to see if he can join in the action. See you all there, hopefully.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Drag*

Morning,



> What is the point drag racing downhill,Sendai in Japan is taking the pi$$
> also in Australia there is Willowbank it is also downhill.
> 
> I wonder if that is the reason why Mario did not reply to this post
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/sh...t=42643&page=2


Er Keith, you havent run uphill at Pod yet  Think you'll find that the track in Sydney WSID is quite flat, flat enough for Mario's 8.2 at least, although the level of preparation is much higher according to Mario, I think we would run a little quicker at WSID or some of the tracks in the US ( maybe a 10th or so ) as they are preped to a much higher standard for JDM Imports, whereas here I think the most care is taken for the usual V8 drag meets, The other weekend was a good example, the track wasnt so good, in fairness to Pod though - still good enough for Si Norris to pull a 9.7 and the Jet car to run a 5 second pass so who knows 



> Nice to see some sensible comments from intelligent people.


Thanks Tim 



> For what it's worth, the last time we visitted Garage Saurus (Who regularly build 8 second GT-R's for their customers), Hayashi San revealed there's a UK tuner who had asked them for help in making an 8 second car....He told me who it was in confidence (...Don't worry, nothing shall be revealed )!!


Why mention something like that if you have no intention of saying who it is, thats the problem with this place sometimes, people like to stick around to fuel the fire and then leave, just in case anyone is wondering, he is certainly NOT talking about me

I think everyone is getting a bit carried away with this, in my post earlier, I did mention that I will love to see a GTR run a 7 here, it would make my year, regardless who does it, however until it does, I'll be saving my kisses as its all been said before and nothing happened. However I hope it does  Looking at the Duke car, if you fail to pull an 8 with it, i'd put it back in a container and ship it back to Japan as its certainly a tool fit for the job. 

Although I guess this place has been a bit quiet recently, maybe this is what the forum needs, another huge arguement - its certainly what gets people out of the GTR.co.uk closet at least


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Hello*



tim at svs said:


> It is to see a thread like this ! Nothing more amusing to see all the old faces grabbing their dummies and chucking them well and truly out of the pram. Tim, well done for having the balls to go drag racing in the single figures. And then to add another money pit to the collection.Anyone who is prepared to campaign a 3 litre or smaller engined car and project it up a quarter in less than 11 seconds deserves credit.Keith, you had a great product to build on when it came in from Japan. Andy, you turned a stock product into an awesome machine, ran quicker in a GTR at the pod than anyone else ever has, an achievement IMO all on its own, and a year ago to boot. Guy, you had a great car that you put too big a turbo on, proving that biggest is not always best. At least you now admit it. Dont forget RK Ron, an even bigger T88 with a cubic capacity to run it and over 900 horsepower first time out. Ronnie, triple crown at TOTB says it all. Mario, another faithful campaigner in the sub 10 second arena. All of them deserve credit, whether they started with a 'turn-key' car or built one from scratch. I almost forgot Gary. By the way,what ever happened to project X ? Glen, great to see you on the forum from time to time. When all the old friends (??) get together, what are we going to do, have a cup of tea, a beer or a punch up ? Wheres Henry, still trying to find why the car goes forward but there is no engine under the bonnet ? Next year,I'm catching a ride up there with Rising Sun Richard to see if he can join in the action. See you all there, hopefully.


Hello Mr ' I never go on that forum these days'

LOL

BTW everyone, Tim sells Greddy and Trust and has done for many years, thats where you should buy Greddy and Trust from , I think his number is 0870 240 6657 - Phone him.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> the track wasnt so good, in fairness to Pod though - still good enough for Si Norris to pull a 9.7 and the Jet car to run a 5 second pass so who knows


Andy, surely the jet car would have run 5 secs even on grass, it's not like it drives the wheels - is it? 

Guy


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

The Jet can could do a 5 sec pass any where as long as it is smooth and there is enough space to stop.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Jet*



Guy said:


> Andy, surely the jet car would have run 5 secs even on grass, it's not like it drives the wheels - is it?
> 
> Guy


So its a hovercraft Drag car now? 

Like to see it run on grass.. that'll be a perfectly straight huge burnt line 1/4 mile long!, can see it on the news, ' a bush firew was started today in a little village called Poddington in Northants, apparantly the fire was started when a jet car/hovercar ran a 5 second pass on a field '

Rick - Santa Pod : whats the spec of that car, how does it work, does it need grip?

Andy


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Rick will confirm that Jet cars need grip just to keep them straight and to brake prior to launch and during slowdown(I am assuming that the brakes are used at lower speeds after the parachute is deployed).

The jet provides forward thrust, which is the power that pushes it forward (same as jet aircraft such as fighters or Jumbos), this provides the propulsion.


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

Makes me proud of being a GTR owner reading threads like this

We may love or hate some of these guys but IMO hats off to all of them to have the balls to get into a car that can go that fast and control it.

I may be jealous of the likes of Tim with his HUGE wallet  but again respect for opening it time and time again for his love of the skyline.

There may be some chest puffing but lets face it, it can only be good for for the Skyline and its profile in this country and hell if i owned a 8/9/10 second car i would be thrusting the old chest out as well  i know Keith will get into the 8's and it looks like he will have some competition which i'm sure he will relish.

Keep up all the good work guys

Mike


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Its an amazing machine.....

....and to speak some truth. I found here over a year ago when I got sent an email offering me an R33 GTS-t and needed some advice. I have no skyline, I have no intention to buy one, but I just cant leave, simply because of threads like this.

Nowhere else on the internet have I found such a concentration of middle aged men, with

a) severe inferiority complexes
b) habitual dic k waving tendancies
c) the overwhelming ability to spit the dummy at any conceivable opportunity
d) utter inability to give people congratulations on their efforts/acquisitions
e) combination of a-d
f) ALL of a-d

Makes for fantastic reading, I hope many a prosperous year to one and all in the world of GTR tuning, certainly makes for entertaining reading.


----------



## GT-CULTURE (Apr 14, 2005)

Gary, Mark, Keith etc cheers  



WONG- Mr 8 posts from Vauxaul background, Re-read our first post. I havn't given it big potatoes. Mearly given a gtr.co.uk news release on the Duke car, factual as best as possible to what Duke has informed us. In an email across europe i have also done the same and only been factual and given credit to only Duke and their achievment. When she's over here past counts for nothing, slate is wiped clean. Will certainly try push things further than Project x, like to think we have the time, resources, energy and backing to do it. I don't know too much about Project x, never saw her was before my time on the board. But am i right in saying she was a 10 sec GTR in Japan ?

Just like Drag R I have bigged them up to sell parts. Marketing. We didn't rip off their decals (like some have) or will be on the Duke car. But might add a few new stickers  But seeing as you ask, yea i am feeling pretty smug. phone and email has been hot.

Jap vs UK built, as mentioned in the first post GTC business is about supplying performance parts and cars from Japan. jap vs UK- Mags, sponsors, santa pod doesn't mind either. Yeah Keith people might say you get more satifaction from building in UK your self. But i'm also looking at the big picture and long term.

Keith m8 I totally agree that its totally unfair to compare times from different venues in different countries. It would be great if all the big players around the world had their GTR's shipped to UK, one venue Santa Pod, on one day. I think this happening is coming closer, can't be that hard to find a shipping sponsor. Or I hear something big is happening in Dubai soon  


Andy, jibes classy. Hate to let you down but i have a missus, blonde and fit. will happily post some pics of her on a model shoot. This year have found myself round quite a few models, btcc party was a classic.


Almost bought the HKS Street performer, only never got a confirmed price sent. Then almost bought that monster R34, we got it inspected but the dealer could not supply us any invoices/documentation about the engine etc.. some things didn't add up.

Guy- really enjoyed reading some of your, Glens and Henrys posts from back in the day.


Ok more pics, details, slips, video's (OMG launch) etc.. coming soon


----------



## tim at svs (Jun 29, 2001)

*Andy*

Hello Mr ' I never go on that forum these days'

LOL

BTW everyone, Tim sells Greddy and Trust and has done for many years, thats where you should buy Greddy and Trust from , I think his number is 0870 240 6657 - Phone him.[/QUOTE]

Is it any surprise ? Even a mongoose wouldnt stand a chance on this forum !


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

Andy Barnes said:


> Rick - Santa Pod : whats the spec of that car, how does it work, does it need grip?
> 
> Andy


Yeah, it does, but not much to be honest. Without any drive going to the wheels, all they are doing is keeping it in a straight line and slowing it down when Martin applies the brakes. Look how narrow the rear tyres are for a clue as to how much work they do.

Regarding the JapShow track prep, it was a mixed bag, I acknowledge. The Run What Ya Brung cars (especially the front-wheel-drive ones) had effectively ruined the track by stripping off the glue and rubber that makes it so fast usually. To get the track back to "FIA standard" would have taken a long, long time, and the track crew were concious that there were 15 pro cars overheating, and a RWYB queue streching back to the Pod Shop, so they gave it a quick sweep and a spray of glue on the first 60ft, which although not best for some, was definitely the right decision on the day, and didn't stop a whole load of the Pro cars running personal bests. Gary Passingham, Dee Ireland, Dan Wrench, Simon Norris and Adrian Smith all ran personal bests, and they are just the ones I can remember off the top of my head.

Norris's 9.7 would easily have been a low 9 if he hadn't wasted almost a second wheelspinning at the start, but I think that is more of a case of something he needs to fix in the setup of the car than a problem with the track.

Ben, top work on importing that car, importing is your business, and building cars is Andy Barnes' so I see no issue with either of you doing what you do best. What's there to argue about?!


----------



## Charlie (Jul 20, 2001)

Congrats Ben and Tim…….. its guys like you that ensure great car events. 
Can't wait to see the grid for next year.


----------



## Taner (Apr 20, 2003)

Congrats on the car Mr Ben 
Looking forward to seeing it run. If your after a driver. 

Actually, you drive it and il take care of your new girlfriend friend


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*drag run*

Hey ben,
when the car gets here,
why dont you arrange a day and run the car on my dyno and do a filmed 1/4 mile simulation it could also be a open house for spectators 
It wasent me that asked for help either:smokin: 

Gary


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Havent got much to offer in the debate of "he said this, she said that..." 

I just know that theres going to be a shed load of fast cars to watch run next year :smokin:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Dave_R1001 said:


> Havent got much to offer in the debate of "he said this, she said that..."
> 
> I just know that theres going to be a shed load of fast cars to watch run next year :smokin:



here here, as spectators, we are all winners!

mook


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Deffo Mook. Fast cars to watch, and hilarious bitching to pass the time at work!


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Dave_R1001 said:


> Deffo Mook. Fast cars to watch, and hilarious bitching to pass the time at work!


  :smokin:


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Hey, Mr Wong.
Wasn't sure who you were so I looked at your other posts.
Noticed you've got a V-SpecII R34.

Got any pics?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Mmmmm, i love V-Spec 2's. So come on then Mr. Wong, lets see some pics of your beauty...

Edited to say i've been waiting for these pics since this thread http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=41009, lol!!!


----------



## GT-CULTURE (Apr 14, 2005)

Yup first thing we want to do. she has dyno run results from Japan. Then straigh off the boat go for another dyno run. She needs to be mapped for Petrochem race fuel. Has maps for HKS drag gas. Would like to get some dyno filming done for site etc.. and also test a new oil.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

No pics!! Only just read this thread and all I can say is WOW! Anyway cant wait for next years comps and all the big boys deserve credit in their own right. One thing people seem slow to realise is that GTC have bought this for tim obviously, and just as a marketing tool and after this huge thread i think he will be the happiest man involved in these arguments! Good luck to you all next year, it will be fun!


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Dave_R1001 said:


> Deffo Mook. Fast cars to watch, and hilarious bitching to pass the time at work!


us mere mortals can sit back and watch all the action lol i guess this is just internet banter, imagine what it would be liek with all these monsters at santa pod in 2006


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

gary said:


> It wasent me that asked for help either:smokin:
> Gary


Cheers Gary and Andy. Just gotta keep ticking the names off the list


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Seeking "HELP" from Garage Saurus or just chatting to them for a bit of advise ? (seeing as they've been drag racing Skylines for years).

What does it matter ?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Daz said:


> Seeking "HELP" from Garage Saurus or just chatting to them for a bit of advise ? (seeing as they've been drag racing Skylines for years).
> 
> What does it matter ?



Agreed - I wouldn't care if they - whoever they are - kidnapped Don Garlits if it produced results!


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Am I the only one (apart from Andy) that enjoys all this banter? 

One of the most amusing threads (involving project X) on here a while back got me down to Santa Pod. You could almost feel the excitement in the air that day, there was a buzz in the stands, awesome powered GTR's off down the strip, people up on their feet, you could hear the synchronized intake of breath (as the cars passed the line) waiting for the times to appear.

:smokin: 

Maybe chat like this will give the same buzz next year, it's all good IMO

But, just out of interest..

Does anyone know the cut off point for praise when it comes to buying a car? 

I mean someone can import a 650bhp GTR and everyone will swoon, give posts of adoration and they are a lucky bastid, then someone will get 1000bhp legendary GTR and there a plonker  

If I had the money I'd be buying all the automotive toys I could get my hands on so I say..

fooking good going to Tim!


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

what was the deal with project X i hear so much about this failed car? who owned it? who tuned it?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

GTR-Zilla said:


> what was the deal with project X i hear so much about this failed car? who owned it? who tuned it?


I believe it ran a 9.6s 1/4 in Japan. Bought into the UK by Guy and Henry. They didn't get round to racing it ... Abbey M/S bought it ... did MASSES of work on it. On it's only appearance at an event (Santa Pod jap show) it put in a 10.1s 1/4 at 154 or 155mph ... with a poor launch. The first time Mark had driven it in anger - so an impressive first outing. With a better launch it would have been well into the 9's ... no question.

That just about sums it up.


----------



## GT-CULTURE (Apr 14, 2005)

Rick C- so how about it. Jap Show Oct 2006 Santa Pod. Pull some strings, make some calls. get the best Skyline from New Zealand, Australia, Japan and Middle East. Get a big title sponsor. HKS Europe, game, oil, bra launch.

The 5 best 'show' cars from around the world made it to Max London last year.

Pod would need to be two days, 1 day of queing to get in.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 
Love it:smokin: :smokin: 

Bring it on.
That would be some site.
I would pay £1000 to see that

Mick


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

GT-CULTURE said:


> will happily post some pics of her on a model shoot.
> 
> Guy- really enjoyed reading some of your, Glens and Henrys posts from back in the day.


You don't have to post the pics Ben, I believe you and Nadia will be eternally happy   .

Was down SUMO today and got a very first hand look around the project. Looks like a work of art and when I mentioned 8 sec 1/4's a howl of laughter went out that could be heard from Dartford Bridge  

Ah the old days, just a bunch of fun loving w4nkers having a ball, not like some of the 4nal variety served up these days. Well all apart from Guy whose always been 4nal  .

Glen
ps. Hi Tim
pps. edited for spelling


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nice to see you Glen 

Good to see your efforts in the UK drifting scene are proving worthwhile.

Seeya soon mate.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Daz said:


> Nice to see you Glen
> 
> Good to see your efforts in the UK drifting scene are proving worthwhile.
> 
> Seeya soon mate.


Hi Daz, good to chat with you, last time was at your Bolney event where we done the charity thingy wasn't it?

Yep, getting a tad bored (not too much, just a tad) with seeing Skyline's etc., going in straight lines, much prefer seeing them tackling bends in competition, with the exception of the u-turn at the end of the strip that is  .

Drift & Time Attack, keep an eye on 2006 :smokin: 

Glen


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

jameswrx said:


> Am I the only one (apart from Andy) that enjoys all this banter?
> 
> One of the most amusing threads (involving project X) on here a while back got me down to Santa Pod. You could almost feel the excitement in the air that day, there was a buzz in the stands, awesome powered GTR's off down the strip, people up on their feet, you could hear the synchronized intake of breath (as the cars passed the line) waiting for the times to appear.
> 
> ...


No you're not Tim. I think that is what many people seem to miss on this board. People take the **** here but there is respect and you have to look hard to find it if you're not familiar with the history. You can see this respect reflected when people talk face to face. The 'tinternet is a terrible thing and often takes the spirit out of the conversation. 

To coin a phrase, its all good.


----------



## MarioGTR (Jul 8, 2001)

*Records*



bladerider said:


> Any more info on the 7sec run ???
> 
> Even so its 4th on the all time list on Marios site
> 
> ...



There is no proof of this car achieving the claimed time... I would be careful of any claims unless you have concrete proof. A lot of Japanese workshops are in dire straits at the moment and are selling their hardware - some are more desperate than others and figure fudging on the time slips (as well as the accountants books) are the norm.

That car was quite recently over in Malaysia and apparently the best it ran was a low 10 second pass...

For the record: Even HKS has tried to fudge its figures, back in late 1999/early 2000 they were claiming that they ran a 7.5 in their R33-GTR but were then publicly called out and had to remove the time... so it does happen.

If I was parting with money for this car, I'd be asking a hell of a lot of questions and wanting proof before I sprouted anything about it.

Another thing: The few Japanese I asked were not at all pleased about this when I asked them. Avance have also claimed to have run a 7 (and they are rghtly proud to be the only other GTR to have done so) but even they do not pubicly accept or promote it as a valid time - as they never managed to back it up (ie: one shot wonders do not count).

Duke Racing, from all accounts, and as Andy rightly pointed out, did have a high 7 second tube framed RWD car with a GTR body (which was walled some years ago).

Hope you can shed some light (and proof) on the car. Either way, it's great to see the competition building!

Mario.


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*hello mario*

hows it goin, by any chance would you ever consider bringing your car over to the uk to run against other? at the moment i dont think theres any GTR'S that would touch yours in a straight line at santa pod but if there was would you?


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

MarioGTR said:


> That car was quite recently over in Malaysia and apparently the best it ran was a low 10 second pass...
> 
> Mario.


Ben and Tim

I hope Mario is wrong and you have done all you can
to make sure that you are buying the same spec car that
done the 8.3 sec 1/4 mile from Duke.

The only way to buy any race car is have the car run
see what it can do with your own eyes,then you hand over the payment 

Keith


----------



## GT-CULTURE (Apr 14, 2005)

*rumour about the rumour has it.....*

Trust me we're no mugs. Hense why we walked away from the other hideck engine 34 due to lack of confirmations. As mentioned we've been tracking this car for months, a hell of alot of corospondance and research as gone into it.

We are very careful buying from Japan, we also won't be sending any payments unless we also see photographs of the engine and gearbox being rebuilt. depending on location in Japan the cars we buy also have dyno runs and compression and other tests.

No idea who told you the Car ran a 10 in malaysia, probably the same rival tuner who told you the HKS Drag GTR is a fudger (what ever that means).

I have seen and heard from 3 high profile sources the Duke car ran a 8.8. This is when they knew we wanted the car and i told them not to break it or they can keep it. There is also a chap on this forum who lives in malaysia who claims the same. 8.79 to be exact. I'm under no prentences and know different countries, atmosphere, drag strips will ask a whole lot of new questions for the cars.

Duke GTR has dragged in Asia and Russia. Unlike some.

BTW the so called 7.9 wasn't run in Malaysia. We also didn't buy the GTR for the times but her spec and to get involved. Just want to have some fun.

I also said when she is over here the slate is wiped clean and history counts for nothing.

Yes believe it or not I am also well aware of there being TWO Duke drag cars. Here they are in their work shop.










For some reason i'm having problems posting the video  

Duke are big players running RH9 Japan, according to HKS its one of the most famous GTR's in Asia, they'd have a lot to loose to fcuk rh9 or us off. You can call them but Koichi San is in Los Angles a drag meet, i believe NHRA.


HKS Japan caught cheating/lieing/fudging/what ever...mmmm doesn't sound their style. Please can you explain further, or scan and up mag / newspaper clipings. I'd ask HKS Motorsport Jpn myself, only its none of my business, concern and i don't have the time, also the risk they'd be really offended. I'm sure there is more to it. But they'll possibly be asked about it though HKS Europe who read this forum. 

But yea its universally known Japan is in trouble. Even likes of Apexi.

Aren't you the same person who claimed TOTB timing was a joke and a random number generator be more accurate ? how can you say this ? do your glasses have gps or something ?

Are you going to TOTB Dubai ?


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Nice car Tim, hope to see you in the 8's next year. It's about time we had some competition (Barnes seems all mouth and no trousers if you ask me!!)

On a side note, i don't get this "Backing it up" malarky that Mario mentions. In my eyes once you've done it then you've done it. Why the need to re-do it? And to what degree of similarity do you need to re-do it to for it to count?


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

For what it's worth, I have just this second finished watching a DVD that has a Duke R33 running a [email protected]


----------



## tim at svs (Jun 29, 2001)

*Cord*

Defending Andy's corner here, you were almost a year late, he had already moved on to something else to devote his time and money to.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Cant forget the Sumo R34 at Pod last year in the Shootout finals!! simply awesome!! shame he`s retired it...


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Daz said:


> With a better launch it would have been well into the 9's ... no question


IIRC going by the timing slip and the 60ft it got, the thing looked like it wouldve been somewhere in the high 8s with a 1.6 60ft.

Proper missile that thing was.

I do think the interest in drag racing overall is dying again though unfortunatley.

Honestly think if it wasnt for pathetic noise regs that make Santapod etc about the only place loud cars can be used in anger, circuit events would be even more popular than they currently are.

Really looking forward to D1UK and GT Battle next year :smokin:


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Cord said:


> On a side note, i don't get this "Backing it up" malarky that Mario mentions. In my eyes once you've done it then you've done it. Why the need to re-do it? And to what degree of similarity do you need to re-do it to for it to count?


Isn't that something in relation to international drag racing rules? You have to run with a certain % of the time in orer for it to qualify? As you do with top speed runs..


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

If the tuning scene shifts more towards timed laps on a circuit, then this'll bring a lot more interest to the Jap car scene I suspect.

There's a lot more skill to getting a very quick lap out of a car on a circuit, or drifting with 100% accuracy than launching a powerful car up a strip. 

Drag racing was born in the States, where cars traditionally didn't corner particularly well, but had powerful engines. Jap cars especially GT-R's have the capability to corner extremely well, given the right setup.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not knocking drag racers out there - if it's your thing, that's great!!! I just have to agree with SteveN about time the UK scene started to get more into setting up cars for proper handling, etc. than straight line speed. 

TOTB is better, but there's still room for improvement, so hopefully GT Battle will fill the void!


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

tim at svs said:


> Defending Andy's corner here, you were almost a year late, he had already moved on to something else to devote his time and money to.


I know, but he's usually good for a bit of banter!!



-C- said:


> Isn't that something in relation to international drag racing rules? You have to run with a certain % of the time in orer for it to qualify? As you do with top speed runs...


Ah, news to me. Can anybody expand further?


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Cord said:


> Ah, news to me. Can anybody expand further?


In a drag race event, you have to back up your 1/4 mile pass with a second run within "x" 10ths of a second for it to theoretically hold as a world record. Also, some people will not claim a 1/4 mile time as a record if it was not held at a NHRA (or similar org.) event.


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

GT-CULTURE said:


> HKS Drag GTR is a fudger...........


Maybe the car is a ************? Looked fairly straight last time I saw it though.

What a thread, Guy, Glen, [email protected] etc. (long time no speak). It's like old times! I couldn't leave this without adding my name to it now could I.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

-C- said:


> Isn't that something in relation to international drag racing rules? You have to run with a certain % of the time in orer for it to qualify? As you do with top speed runs..



With Top Speed runs (eg at Bonneville) you have to do a two way average, to remove the influence of potential wind-assistance, which make perfect sense.

Quite why some rules require backing up a drag-run is however beyond me, since:

1. They don't go the other way on the strip to eliminate wind or gradient.

2. No other sport in the world I can think of requires you to repeat something again immediately for it to count. (eg football, F1 Racing, the 100m sprint , a marathon etc etc)

Yes I know that many drag organisations have this rule, but that doesn't mean it's there for a good reason (any more than requiring a rollcage for 11 sec cars does in the US, when you can buy 11sec cars new from a showroom and drive on the road).....

Guy


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Guy said:


> With Top Speed runs (eg at Bonneville) you have to do a two way average, to remove the influence of potential wind-assistance, which make perfect sense.
> 
> Quite why some rules require backing up a drag-run is however beyond me, since:
> 
> ...


It may sound strange, but I believe the reasoning comes from the logic that:

You can probably wind up the boost/turn up the nitrous on a car and make it run an amazing time once before it goes *bang*. But it's not exactly like that car would _normally_ be able to do that. Drag racing evolved from the streets, and repeatability (and driving back home) was part of the race.



Guy said:


> Yes I know that many drag organisations have this rule, but that doesn't mean it's there for a good reason (any more than requiring a rollcage for 11 sec cars does in the US, when you can buy 11sec cars new from a showroom and drive on the road).....


Simple one.. The NHRA does not specify how road cars are built. All that they care about is that when you race on one of their tracks, and in one of their events you follow some simple rules. It's difficult to be specific, so they generalise. Another ridiculous one is the need for a helmet on cars running 13.00 and faster (I really used to hate this one). Private tracks don't usually care so much about safety rules like the NHRA guys do.


----------



## AUTOMANICS (Sep 29, 2005)

Guy said:


> With Top Speed runs (eg at Bonneville) you have to do a two way average, to remove the influence of potential wind-assistance, which make perfect sense.
> 
> Quite why some rules require backing up a drag-run is however beyond me, since:
> 
> ...



backing a time up is to eliminate the chance of a false time or speed being recorded due to timing equipment malfunction or rubbish etc blowing through timing beams, i have seen street cars 'running' 4's and pro mods doing 300+mph according to the score boards, without back up runs the record books would be nonsense.


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

the joys of the internet!
talk is cheap,unlike the cars that are gonna be running the strip next year 
all totally out of my league,but i will enjoy participating,which i thought is what it was all about,wether your a spectator or a competitor 
i have no allegiance too anyone on here,but met a few,and like most,andy and rob at sumo,gary at gt-art,glen tokyo etc,and then there are the ones i don't know who i have the upmost respect for,keith cowie, rocket ron and abbey motorsport,etc,etc,all these people,and many more who i don't know,that push the boundaries further,and further,which can only be a good thing for us all,roll on next season,and we'll see who is really capable of putting their, (vast amounts of) money where there mouth is:smokin:


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

hi guys

maybe this has been mentioned before (didn't read the whole 9 pages of this thread), but this car was in Malaysia and during one of its run it did ran a times 8.1sec 1/4mile (plus I'm not sure if reaction time was included...)

but that happened only once, the rest of its run averaged about 8.8secs


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

Jebu said:


> hi guys
> 
> maybe this has been mentioned before (didn't read the whole 9 pages of this thread), but this car was in Malaysia and during one of its run it did ran a times 8.1sec 1/4mile (plus I'm not sure if reaction time was included...)
> 
> but that happened only once, the rest of its run averaged about 8.8secs


Maybe that's because an 8-second car will be bloody hard to drive consistently fast. 

And everything that has been said about backing a time up for it to hold as a record is important, because timing data isn't always 100% accurate. Rubbish can blow through the beams etc which usually upsets the data so badly that you could never believe it was a valid run. But occasionally it upsets the data by just fractions of a second, and then it becomes much much harder to identify if it was a genuine run unless it is "backed up".


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

sounds a animal but it will have to be to knock the daddy of its throne lol


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

AUTOMANICS said:


> backing a time up is to eliminate the chance of a false time or speed being recorded due to timing equipment malfunction or rubbish etc blowing through timing beams, i have seen street cars 'running' 4's and pro mods doing 300+mph according to the score boards, without back up runs the record books would be nonsense.


Thats a potentially good reason and makes some sense, albeit it's a sad reflection on the equipment quality if there's that little faith in it's accuracy. The Olympics for example manage to time every event (hundreds of events with thousands of competitors) to 100ths of a second in just about every sport and don't require people to 'back it up' for it to be a record......

If a street car has done 4s or 300mph then clearly it's a gross error and no one would pay attention to the recorded result, but if you are saying there are potentially smaller errors then every run is subject to being wrong, even if 'backed up'.........


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

But a small difference can be a second or two, and people believe it.

Like, for example, a famous Escort RS Turbo from the late 90s (Which funnily enough was owned at the time by someone who now owns a v.well known Skyline, well has competed at TOTB more than once) which due to a timing error at SantaPod, managed an 11.9sec 1/4mile.

This was believed by most people, it was on the cover of magazines etc etc etc, and was famous for years.
In reality the car never ran better than a low 13.

Infact this years FWD TOTB 1/4mile results are subject to some serious speculation too, well the fastest time of the day...

It dont take much of a mistake to make a car unduly famous...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Ben-What is going on in Dubai mate,parents are going back soon,i might aswell pop along 

Also,PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE try and get all the Drag cars together,and then have a massive show.
Just give me a pass so i can get in with ease


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Mick


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Bit off topic, but does it not speak VOLUMES that Marios record on a DOWNHILL strip has been doubted, and made pretty obvious.....and he didnt comment on THAT. Oh dear oh dear. Looks like theres one more "fudger"


----------



## wrxkilla (May 19, 2005)

what track was marios downhill record on?


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

Guy said:


> Thats a potentially good reason and makes some sense, albeit it's a sad reflection on the equipment quality if there's that little faith in it's accuracy.


The timing equipment is accurate to many thousenths of a second, but it is not intellegent enough to work out if the beams have been broken by a racecar or a leaf blowing across the track. Even on temporary timing equipment, you can be sure of the accuracy provided the sensors have been put in the right place. 99% of the time errors are obvious, and if they are not obvious, they are unlikely to have affected the course of a race. In the case of a timing error during drag racing eliminations, they re-run that pair.


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

With the power involved to do an 8 second pass, downhill is hardly going to have a radical effect on the times. Traction is the biggest issue. 

It would be a sad state of affairs if we only recognised times done at X or Y tracks. Doesn't Shakespeare County run slightly uphill? 

Mario could quite easily talk about the temperatures he had to deal with, as it sure as hell wasn't as IC friendly as running in the UK. 

Whats next...........Is the track aligned with the Earth's rotation? What position were the planets in when you ran your best time, etc.


----------



## colpug (Apr 27, 2005)

NISFAN

If you go to the thread below you will see that
The track is 70m above sea level at the start line and 66m at the finish line

I think a 4 meter drop will help big time 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=374915

Mario get your car over to the UK and run it on the flat
see if you can back up your record or maybe your car is a fudger


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Colpug- wont make much difference, and all these tracks are within NHRA rules for how steep the slope is, so yall stop bitching FFS...


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

SteveN said:


> Colpug- wont make much difference, and all these tracks are within NHRA rules for how steep the slope is, so yall stop bitching FFS...


Thats what I had been thinking Steve! If the tracks are NHRA approved then whats the problem?!


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Crail is on a lay line  
And it runs down to the sea !
All I could think as I was Hard on the brakes was....
"Should have bought bonds Lotus" !


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

so if NHRA rules allow down hill racing, we should just shorten Santa Pot of have rolling starts


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

You'll also notice that it starts pretty flat, and then drops a few meters. The flat bit is where it would make the most difference. Also If you flew that profile in an aircraft, you would sense negative G, to a drag car that equals reduced traction. Not that I'd argue that point because it's not steep enough a drop to make a noticeable difference, but you could argue about everything. As far as I know, to the professionals, a drag time at any NHRA track still counts whether uphill downhill surface made from crushed diamonds or whatever. 

Theres one thing thats true for racing, and that is.....it's never fair. 
So the sore losers just whimper about why they got beat, instead of getting on with the next challenge.

Actually Mario's car is only a low 10 second car, good job he got that downhill track to get him to mid 8's


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*Exhibition run Malaysia*


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

A slight uphill track is an advantage for some of the mega-power dragsters, and a disadvantage for matey in his mum's Fiat Panda. Skylines fall somewhere in the middle where I guess it would make little difference. Santa Pod is very slightly uphill up to finish line, then very slightly downhill in the shutdown area.

Either way, during a race meeting, everyone is using the same track, so you could actually run a drag race up a 1 in 6 hill if you wanted to, and it would still be fair.


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

FYI,

NHRA = NATIONAL Hot-Rod Association

National being the USA. 

There seem to be *NO* NHRA tracks outside the US: http://www.nhra.com/tracks/tracks.htm


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

So where is the 7 second slip?

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

In the glove box


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

So without reading 10 pages of stuff, is this a quick car?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Pavlo, 

7 sec of not, 8.2 ain't bad!:smokin: :smokin: 

So I'd say, yes it's a quick car.


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*idiot*



NISFAN said:


> You'll also notice that it starts pretty flat, and then drops a few meters. The flat bit is where it would make the most difference. Also If you flew that profile in an aircraft, you would sense negative G, to a drag car that equals reduced traction. Not that I'd argue that point because it's not steep enough a drop to make a noticeable difference, but you could argue about everything. As far as I know, to the professionals, a drag time at any NHRA track still counts whether uphill downhill surface made from crushed diamonds or whatever.
> 
> Theres one thing thats true for racing, and that is.....it's never fair.
> So the sore losers just whimper about why they got beat, instead of getting on with the next challenge.
> ...


mario's car is a 10second car are you taking the **** mate? just show how little you no.


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

HPI DVD, Volume 2 , open class at Sendai, you will see a Duke R33 run a [email protected]


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

High Octane said:


> mario's car is a 10second car are you taking the **** mate? just show how little you no.


I think you'll find he is.


----------



## wrxkilla (May 19, 2005)

MichaelG said:


> Bit off topic, but does it not speak VOLUMES that Marios record on a DOWNHILL strip has been doubted, and made pretty obvious.....and he didnt comment on THAT. Oh dear oh dear. Looks like theres one more "fudger"



are you guys for real?

what a bunch of cry babies

Western Sydney International Dragway ( http://www.wsid.com.au/ )

The WSID facility is a full international standard drag strip, built to current NHRA specifications. The braking are is 600 metres of asphalt, with a 120 metre gravel trap and catch net at the end. The track is 70 metres above sea level at the start line and approximately 66 metres at the finish line.

i rather beleive a time from there than one done on an airstip in crail or at bruntingthorpe etc....


dont be such wingers.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

lol...


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

wrxkilla said:


> are you guys for real?
> 
> what a bunch of cry babies
> 
> ...


Gee. A whinging Aussie....must be an ex-pat!


----------



## wrxkilla (May 19, 2005)

hahah lol

good on ya guys, at lest someone is light hearted.




lived in Manchester for 8 years! 


but yeah, willowbank is actually up hill a little i think? but yeah wsid is downhill but meets all teh legal requirements.


its not the rest of the worlds fault that the uk only has 1 decent drag strip. 


the times at all the airstrips around the country can be taken with a salt shaker if you ask me. 


mick


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

wrxkilla said:


> its not the rest of the worlds fault that the uk only has 1 decent drag strip.
> 
> mick


Hi Mick

There is more than one drag strip in the UK.

1. Shakespeare County Raceway www.shakespearecountyraceway.com

2. Santapod raceway www.santapod.co.uk

Keith:smokin:


----------



## tim at svs (Jun 29, 2001)

*Which one of those two*

Are we likely to see all the big guns racing at next year and when ? For my money, Shakespeare International raceway is the best venue for drag racing in the UK, but they have a restriction I believe on the number of events that can be run due to local environmental pressure. It has to be the nicest location of the two 'proper strips' in the UK, as far as I can remember it was the first to gain IHRA approval when in the days of being called Long Marston / Avon Park
Surely there is enough time ahead to organise an event mid season where all the 9 second (and quicker ??) people will be able to attend, rather than dotting the achievements at different venues around the country bringing all the controversy of figures from one strip to another ? Andy,Ron,Keith, Tim et al you sub 10 second people, can you get your thinking caps on for that


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Hi Tim

Yes your are right about Shakespeare International raceway being good
the best thing is that they make sure 100% that the track is fully prepped everytime that there is a event held there,pity the same cant be said elsewhere.

I was going to try and get a date sorted out with the track organizer for us to run our cars there next year.

I will put something up in the events section now to see if it is worth talking with the event organizer at Shakespeare International raceway.

Keith


----------



## tim at svs (Jun 29, 2001)

*Hi Keith*

Thats great news. I dont have much spare time at the moment, but if you need any help trying to organise this, let me know. I really think Shakespeare is the place for this but i would also imagine we need to get in quickly before all the dates for next year are used up. They might be already !


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Tim is the GTROC 'Straight Line' events organiser.
Maybe he wouldn't mind a project over the winter?

Tim?


----------



## GT-CULTURE (Apr 14, 2005)

*big guns coming out to play*

I think there is more to it than finding a free slot at a drag strip and posting in the meets section.

Japanese pro drag has moved up another level and looks like it has its own class. The competion is there, some 20+ skylines, evo's, supras, Imprezza's. Most of these cars are road legal and valued over £100,000. Worth more than most BTCC race cars. On a good jap show day can pull in a fair 18,000 people (santa pod stastic), thats an average btcc crowd and IMO more fun to watch. TOTB looked ramed. Serious TV coverage has to follow not the likes of streetlife. Large cash prizes. A few of us should get our heads together.

A big sponsor wants to issue a drag challange for 2006, but no venue yet.

Keith stop avoiding Santa pod. Don't make any plans for 25th June.. invite your friends from OS Giken Jpn.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

GT-CULTURE said:


> Keith stop avoiding Santa pod. Don't make any plans for 25th June.. invite your friends from OS Giken Jpn.


Hi Ben

I am not avoiding Santa pod I would have been there at the Pro shootout
if my car had been running.
I prefer going to Shakespeare County Raceway as it is not too busy
and they fully glue there strip when they say they will.Not like some ???

It costs me enough to go racing,I don't see the point going racing where 
the track might be prepared.

Keith


----------



## tim at svs (Jun 29, 2001)

*Why not ?*

Ben, I happen to disagree with you on the organisation issue. From a purely personal and historic reason, i can see absolutely no reason why we should lean towards events at the pod unless there is noway of attending Shakespeare. I have been a drag racing fan since I was 14 years old and have been going to the Pod since then (i will be 42 this weekend). The place hasnt changed much, it is in my opinion poorly run and has the worst facilities at any so called professional motorsport venue i have visited in this country. Anyone visiting after a stint at a circuit would be in my opinion disappointed at what they find. Even the roads and parking areas to and from the place are falling apart. As far as I am concerned drag racing is a world class motorsport activity, the blight that surrounds drag racing in this country might just be caused by that place. We started going racing in the States back in the late eighties (as a spectator you understand) and to be frank I gave up with the sport shortly after that, going to that place can hardly be described as a family day out. The grip as Keith correctly says isnt much cop either. Sadly the fact is that the place has a license to run whenever it wants so gets the majority of venues. If it was more professional is its appearance, facilities, parking arrangements and even the costs to get in then maybe I would think differently. Back in 2001 Guy Alan and Henry persuaded me to go back. Not much had changed. You wont see me racing there, but then that doesnt matter because my GTR only runs low 11's. All purely personal opinion you understand. What I was trying to say was why cant all the cars be herded together at one venue, and why cant that venue be Shakespeare. The place, surroundings are all really nice. If everyone runs at the same venue then there wont be any bickering about timing variations. Fact is some people just wont race at the Pod, I am one of them


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

keith said:


> I prefer going to Shakespeare County Raceway as it is not too busy
> and they fully glue there strip when they say they will.Not like some ???
> 
> It costs me enough to go racing,I don't see the point going racing where
> ...


I agree.

Track at Shakespeare is consistantly better (often the Pod is pretty shocking, even on big days), and most of all, its far quieter, on your average RWYB etc you get about 3 runs, can get 10+ with ease at Shakespeare as you dont spend all day queuing while hundreds of Civics and FTOs run 16s...

Even if you a invited car so get to jump queue etc for the drag finals or whatever, its not much good if you want to practice and get testing done, as youl need lots of runs, something you wont get at the Pod apart from the fairly expensive Test n Tune days.

Not a fan of the facilites at either place, but the viewing at Shakespear is better, at least three times the amount of seated viewing, rather than having to stand on the grass bank like at the Pod.


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Scott said:


> Tim is the GTROC 'Straight Line' events organiser.
> Maybe he wouldn't mind a project over the winter?
> 
> Tim?


Thanks Scott, I'd completely forgotten about that.
It can't be a GTROC only event though, It needs the Scoobies, Evo's, Supras etc. as well.

I've never been to Shakespeare before but I'm quite happy to run there as well as Pod.
The previous problem was that there only seemed to be one big event each year which was Rotorstock. Like many others, I was put off that event after the first year when there was a mix up over cars that had been invited and cars that were actually going.
I would think it's up to the owners of Shakespeare to organise something along the lines of Japshow.

The organisation at the last 2 Japshows has been superb for what they call the "Pro shootout". Nothing like the time you went Keith, they stop the RWYB cars and just let the pro cars go in a block, no queues at all and return down the fire-up lane.

Whatever happens, 2006 is going to be fun.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Last year Shakespeare held 3 Jap events throughout the year.
All the drivers that registered for the championship picked up points at all 3 events,then at the end of the year the top 3 all won prize money.

There was lots of talk that the surface at the last Jap show at the pod
was not right on the day,I think that Rick from the pod even said that on this forum,I think if the pod wants to hold Pro shootout events they should not hold rwyb events on the same day

Keith


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

Tim said:


> The organisation at the last 2 Japshows has been superb for what they call the "Pro shootout". Nothing like the time you went Keith, they stop the RWYB cars and just let the pro cars go in a block, no queues at all and return down the fire-up lane.
> 
> Whatever happens, 2006 is going to be fun.



Thanks for the support Tim. To be honest Keith, I'm pretty disappointed that you write stuff like that on a public messageboard when you haven't even run at the Pod this year, especially since we invited you to run.


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

GT-CULTURE said:


> Serious TV coverage has to follow not the likes of streetlife. Large cash prizes.


who ?  

The problem you face Ben is that from a broadcast point of view drag racing isn't very interesting to watch due to the repetitive nature of the sport ... it also tends to be middle aged men playing about with their toys, there are no "stars" of drag racing, no young guns as such and therefore it lacks glamour. 

As an example of what does work from a visual point of view part of the reason of behind the staggering success of the D1 Grand Prix in Japan has been its character driven racing .... much like Drag, Drift can be at times repetitive and although it does have the benefit of being visually more spectacular than drag without the likes of Nomura, Kazama and Orido's personalities the shows wouldnt be nearly as exciting ... 

Sure there is drag racing on a few select channels (M&M etc) but its usually buried deep in the schedules and is almost always centred around the Top fuel ... so for a Japanese based series to make it on to Television you would need to think about how the character side of things could be introduced, how glamour could be introduced etc 

Not trying to upset anyone here .. just trying to offer a little advice as well .. Television is what i do  

Steve


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Rick C said:


> Thanks for the support Tim. To be honest Keith, I'm pretty disappointed that you write stuff like that on a public messageboard when you haven't even run at the Pod this year, especially since we invited you to run.


Rick 

Yes as you say I have not run at the pod this year,I would have if we had not had the head gasket blow on my car the week before.
I have seen it before with my own eyes that the track was not fully glued,plus after the event there was people moaning about the grip on the day,then you put up your reply below. what am I expected to think



Rick C said:


> Regarding the JapShow track prep, it was a mixed bag, I acknowledge. The Run What Ya Brung cars (especially the front-wheel-drive ones) had effectively ruined the track by stripping off the glue and rubber that makes it so fast usually. To get the track back to "FIA standard" would have taken a long, long time, and the track crew were concious that there were 15 pro cars overheating, and a RWYB queue streching back to the Pod Shop, so they gave it a quick sweep and a spray of glue on the first 60ft, which although not best for some


On pro shootout days i think you should do 2 things

1. Dont have it RWYB make it only Jap cars
2. Make sure the track is 100% right

Rick what are you so disappointed in what i have said.
As far as i can see i have posted nothing but the truth.the guys that run in the pro shootout have all spent big money to get there cars to the spec they are so that they can put on a good show,all i ask is that you guys at the pod do your bit

Keith


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

We have a responsibility to let all the RWYB'ers run too, and to avoid keeping them waiting the track crew did the best they could with the track without taking too much time to do it. Both Japshow events next year will have RWYB on the Saturday and Sunday (with both days being valid for RWYB prizes) to ease the pressure on the track on the Sunday, so this should help.

Having said all this, loads of the Pro Shootout guys ran personal bests, so it was nowhere near as bad as some would have you believe.


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

Oh, and Keith- I sincerely hope that we see you at the Pod in 2006... we have a great crowd that would love to see you run, and I think you will have a great time and run the numbers.

:smokin:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Drag*

The reality is that there are not many Japanese drag cars out there which warrant a Jap-only competition.

If you look at Ricks list of entrants for the pro-shoot out and then compare that with the actual cars that run on the day, its dismal.

The problem is that there are far too many people ready to talk big but produce nothing or most quite happy to bring cars along and park them up or not enter to competition at all with excuses why they cant.

When you look back at 2004's event in October, the amount of cars promising big numbers such as 10's but running 11's and 12's.

To host a day on a whim that the big talkers will turn up and will bring a huge crowd as is evident at the Japshow events - to make it pay for the venue etc is a big ask. Coupled with the fact most people who enter the pro shootout havent actually even met much if not any basic safety regs which would be required to host an actual competition. Luckily the pro shoot out is able to run in the RWYB catagory.

Count up how many cars there are with full compliant rollcages, fire systems and techinically correct cars and you'll have 10000 people watching a handfull of cars ( if that ), all wondering what they are doing there, whether at Pod or Shakespeare.

Soon enough people within our scene will realise that to be taken seriously you must up the game to meet racing specs, if you dont like it, carry on with RWYB as thats what its there for.

All this bolt in cage and hand fire extinguishers business, its dicky and needs addressing.

Thinking about it, there is only two cars I have seen / noticed that have gone anywhere near safe specs and they are RE Worx ( RX7 ) and the CRD Supra, all other cars, ( my R34 included ) have not been modified for safety anywhere near required.

As for giving pressure to the tracks regarding TV etc, well, get something people would want to view first, when you look at Top Fuel etc as mentioned earlier, in the pits, they have spare engines, spare transmissions, spare body's etc etc. You ask that of any Jap enthusiast car / team! If an engine blows you'll wait 6 months for a new engine let alone changing it on the day between races - which is what would be required.

Can you imagine, the TV are there, 20000 people, Keith Cowies put a rod through the side of his engine ( as usual  ) in qualifying, er, yeah sorry everyone, we're off home now, we dont have a spare, I tried though....

Not going to work...you look at real drag racing, especially in the states, they got spare to repair alsmost everything.

If pressure is required to the circuits at least lets give them a real arguement to host a hot set of dates. Right now we got road cars which you are lucky if they turn up as they blew it up the night before out racing on the street, thats no basis for a serious arguement to increase exposure.

Buying drag car form Japan that runs good numbers is not enough to base a new series on, wheres your two or three spare hi deck engines, your gearboxes etc to ensure that the car would always compete regardless of failures?

A series for the Jap scene would be cool and we should all work towards it but I think the commitment from the tracks so far has been equalled by the cars running up them, thats what I see.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Drag*

Oh Yeah, whilst on the subject of real drag racing cars, here's a recent picture of the new Sumo R33 Drag car, sorry for the blur and coverings on certain parts of the picture, we dont want to show our competitors until the car is finished 










And another, heres one for Mr Cowie ( Claimant the UK's lightest GTR ), our car as pictures with all mainparts installed , weighing a hefty 785 kilos :-










Not sure what colour to paint it.....

Andy


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

pink seems to suit you


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Tig*



tigger said:


> pink seems to suit you


love a bit of pink...


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> And another, heres one for Mr Cowie ( Claimant the UK's lightest GTR ), our car as pictures with all mainparts installed , weighing a hefty 785 kilos :-
> 
> Andy looking good,but i still want to see the weight when finished
> 
> ...


Is that Rob with a gearstick up his ar$e  

Andy looking very good,but i still like to see the weight when finished 

Keith


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Maybe Pink with a brown front end   

Andy,

"Count up how many cars there are with full compliant rollcages, fire systems and techinically correct cars and you'll have 10000 people watching a handfull of cars ( if that ), all wondering what they are doing there, whether at Pod or Shakespeare."

You've answered your own question. The budget required to run fully Race compliant cars with 3x spare hi-deck engines and air shifters will mean you'll be racing on your own. 

Part of the reason the Jap car scene has grown into what it is is because people can identify with the cars being run, and because they can compete in performance terms with the likes of most supercars meaning that it is both tangible and attainable.

If you up the ante to your idealistic level, you may end up alienating most of the enthusiasts to the point of exactly what you have written above. 

Personally, I love the fact that people still have half a chance, and would like to see a genuine 100% road car competition without race fuel, stripped out interiors etc and I think there would be more demand for this, than £250k budget jap drag cars for which you may find a couple of people able to run them. 

It's nice to know they exist, and we know they already do, but I don't think you'll ever get many turning up in one. It's the same with drifting, you've done a cracking job with your 350's, but its well above the average drifters budget to turn out such a car, and until major sponsorship becomes available it won't happen either.

Whilst your ideal sounds great, you'll have a tough job turning it into a reality. I for one am not interested in how fast something which remotely resembles a Skyline road car can go. My interest in Japshow and the like is seeing how cars comparable to my own go. Once technology goes into silly figure budgets it blasts the majority out of the water, and with it goes the interest, all imho of course. 

However I'm very happy for you to continue producing such cars, they are a spectacle to behold, but I doubt you'll see the whole scene go that way purely on budgetry grounds.

Regards
Nito


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

very nice


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Drag*



NITO said:


> Maybe Pink with a brown front end
> 
> Andy,
> 
> ...


Nito,

Not sure just how much of my post you actually read and took in but not much by the looks.

It is not me who suggested TV or the slagging down of the circuits for not holding huge events for TV exposure etc. My points were explaining that although the ideal pro competition would be a grid full of full on drag cars, its not realistic at all.

If you go back and read it again you will see what I am re-confirming.

As for spare engines and gearboxes, , I have not suggested that this is my route at all, you have simply assumed that from digesting my post as you feel comfortable. The point is that if so called big guns are going to make outragious demands like popstars then they better be willing to back it up with some worthwhile viewing, as such spares for everything. At no point did I say that is what I will do.

As for your comments regarding my D1 car, yes its a professional car - is that what everyone else should have? - no. Same as your hugely expensive R34, just as you own it, are you automatically saying thats what everyone should have and if they dont, they are inferior? Of course not so dont imply thats the case with me as you are simply speculating.

You have assumed alot from my post without actually reading it. They are not my questions, they are observations from the points raised by Keith and Mr PEOOPW aka GTC  .

I am not the one making outrageous demands.

Andy


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Last year Shakespeare held 3 Jap events throughout the year.
All the drivers that registered for the championship picked up points at all 3 events,then at the end of the year the top 3 all won prize money.

There was lots of talk that the surface at the last Jap show at the pod
was not right on the day,I think that Rick from the pod even said that on this forum,I think if the pod wants to hold Pro shootout events they should not hold rwyb events on the same day

Keith

Sorry totaly disagree.
I went to the Streetfighter.
It was a shambles....No one knew what the other one was doing.....
Now at Santa Pod well total Professional every one knew what was going on cool.Jap Show..
Well done Rick...

Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

The point is that if so called big guns are going to make outragious demands like popstars then they better be willing to back it up with some worthwhile viewing.

Andy


Hope you do a better job than that fella on X Factor.
CHICO           

You do look very similar     


Mick


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

i vote pink for the sumo drag slag


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Micko*



m6beg said:


> The point is that if so called big guns are going to make outragious demands like popstars then they better be willing to back it up with some worthwhile viewing.
> 
> Andy
> 
> ...


Sorry Mick, dont watch X Factor, although I am sure that if he looks like me, he must be a good looking bloke! 

Also, I am not a 'big gun' making demands so I dont really come into the equasion. 

Andy

Andy


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*chico time?*









You must be joking
Nothing like Mr Barnes


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Andy Barnes said:


> Sorry Mick, dont watch X Factor, although I am sure that if he looks like me, he must be a good looking bloke!
> 
> Also, I am not a 'big gun' making demands so I dont really come into the equasion.
> 
> ...



You dont know what you are missing....    


Mick


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Chico*

Dave you worry me mate.

Why would you have a picture of a BLOKE from X Factor?

Its not normal behaviour....


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

My apologies Andy,

I did indeed misread you're post, without reading all that had gone on before it. The inference I had drawn was that cars need to have full roll cages etc. to qualify as proper cars such as your pictured drag car. Clearly I was wrong.

To quote;\

"Soon enough people within our scene will realise that to be taken seriously you must up the game to meet racing specs, if you dont like it, carry on with RWYB as thats what its there for."

I'd like to think that there can be a proper Jap Show style tiered class so that everyone can participate away from massive queues and RWYB events, which like SteveN says, much is spent watching 16 second Astras and the like.

Personally I think (like you) that TV is pretty ambitious at the moment, however I see no reason why there shouldn't be more magazine coverage for an organised event with classes so people can compete at all levels and get recognition, not just the "big guns".

I think the request to Rick for a Jap only day isn't unreasonable given the turnout and following and is one that ought to at least be considered. The RWYB aspect is always a nightmare to sign on and actually get to run, it would be nice if they ran classes of say 16 cars which were pre organised beforehand to prevent the sudden rush and massive queues.

Regards
Nito


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Drag Strip Venue set aside-Will there be some form of event in 2006 with cars that can rub sub 10second runs?
Will there be any cars repersenting companines,like Mick's Lemon repersenting JUN,or Tim repersenting Top Secret.
Hell,will the tuner themselves bring one of their current cars over for this?


----------



## GEORGE GTS (Jan 21, 2004)

Bloody hell I have reached the end. Only started reading at 7pm.   

Good thread, some mixed views......
Back on topic, 
Good luck with the car Tim & GT, Looks like you guys have bagged a beauty there! I hope it deos do some good times, and it is everthing it is ment to be. 

Also, good luck to everyone else, Keith, Mark, Norris, etc..... 2006 is gonna be a good year   

Hopefully we will get our low 10 :smokin:


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

someone convince mario to bring his over lol


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

No-one has mentioned the veilside r34 drag car.... does anyone know if it will be comin over her some-time or does that motor only ever run in the asia-pac area?


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Nevermind Chico, 

In danger of adding more people to the list of people who I've upset, does this look like Mr. Linney?








 

Nito


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

[email protected]

I dont have any keynopard wi[pes at thee momnet !!!


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

bladerider said:


> [email protected]
> 
> I dont have any keynopard wi[pes at thee momnet !!!


Been beating yourself into a frenzy all over the keyboard again?!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Harsh !!!!





















































...........but fair !!!


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

NITO said:


> Nevermind Chico,
> 
> In danger of adding more people to the list of people who I've upset, does this look like Mr. Linney?
> 
> ...


Ming the Merciless


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Bender*



NITO said:


> Nevermind Chico,
> 
> In danger of adding more people to the list of people who I've upset, does this look like Mr. Linney?
> 
> ...


No, the bloke in that picture looks normal, although they must share somethings in common, the old bad hair day for one 

Andy


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Sailor boy- nice pics you look like a Sailor. I agree with Lex paint her pink then you and mate can have matching his and hers drag skylines


Nitto mate, not sure whats more disturbing, that pic or the fact you've saved and hosted it  Nah you havn't upset me, but i might have to cut ur parts discount


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

NITO said:


> Nevermind Chico,
> 
> In danger of adding more people to the list of people who I've upset, does this look like Mr. Linney?
> 
> ...


Nito,

That is a very out of date pic of MincerBoy from his JDM
drifter boy hair era 

these days he is mainly going for the romanian orphan with magic contacts look










Lex


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Andy Barnes said:


> No, the bloke in that picture looks normal, although they must share somethings in common, the old bad hair day for one
> 
> Andy



Hair Andy     

You have got some bottle to Talk about hair..      


Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

And Lex mate.

I ave more hair than you brov...


Mick


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

lol, who's Mincerboy?

That picture is Mugatu from Zoolander!

Ben, only one T in Nito come on...you've been looking at too many drag tyres  Anyone, the reason I've saved and hosted it is because it was sent to me today asking if I use the same hairdresser!!  but I thought it was more apt here.

Nito

Edited: Right on cue, are you Mincerboy Mick??


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Sorry Nito, yes i was ordering some Nitto's today.

Mincer boy lex is refering to himself, not returning option dvd's for months on end and buggin me for sponsored apexi pfc's.


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

yup desperate for a PFC pro for an RB20  and would love one of these











been pestering ben to sponsor my drift car cos i want those cool stickers that TJ and Mr JunLemon have on their cars 

also been hearing good thingsbout those AEMs - need an expert mapper know any ? 

promise to give back your option 138 next time i see you 


cheers

Lex


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

NITO said:


> Nevermind Chico,
> 
> In danger of adding more people to the list of people who I've upset, does this look like Mr. Linney?
> 
> ...


lol whats this some sort of startrek character??


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Hi Guys

Is the Duke car in the UK yet ? 

Any ideas when its due to run or where ? 

Michael


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

*Keith & Co*

Don't worry.
The full engine and gearbox rebuild is now complete (part of the deal).
It's also done some running in miles and is ready for final testing before shipping.

I'd guess it won't run in the U.K. until after Easter.


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

Excellent News, cant wait to see it run over here!

Good Luck trying to Control, i dare say thats going to take a "bit" of getting used to!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Tim said:


> Don't worry.
> The full engine and gearbox rebuild is now complete (part of the deal).
> It's also done some running in miles and is ready for final testing before shipping.
> 
> I'd guess it won't run in the U.K. until after Easter.


Hi Tim

I have just seen your post not sure what the *Keith & Co* bit has 
to do with MichaelG asking if your new car is in the UK yet.

TBH i hope it comes over and it can run a desent time in the UK
If i wanted to know about your car i would have sent you a p/m 

Keith


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Hi Keith
It was in reply to the above question from MichaelG and your old sig. "I am KING, where is the Duke" which I saw in another thread but didn't want to hijack  .

Hope that's cleared up now.

When's yours going to be ready anyway?

Edited to add,

I'm still trying to decide where and when it will run and what against. Yours and the Sumo car seem to have different objectives. 
I can soon get it registered and run as a "road" car or do the same as Andy and not run in the road car events at all. Maybe just do some demo runs at the big events.
Haven't really decided yet, TOTB5 in the Nur again though.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Tim said:


> Hi Keith
> It was in reply to the above question from MichaelG and your old sig. "I am KING, where is the Duke" which I saw in another thread but didn't want to hijack  .
> 
> Hope that's cleared up now.
> ...


Hi Tim

The engine is not that far off now,i hope to take the car down soon to get the engine fitted then get all the pipework and exhaust made on the car.
then i will have to run the engine in,then get the new SM4 Ecu mapped.

Keith


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Keith, having had the joy of running my engine in, do you do the main running in on an engine dyno or on the road?
I would imagine 1000 miles in your car at 4000rpm would be a nightmare!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Bajie said:


> Keith, having had the joy of running my engine in, do you do the main running in on an engine dyno or on the road?
> I would imagine 1000 miles in your car at 4000rpm would be a nightmare!


Hi Bajie

It will all be done on the road,it will get plenty of short and long runs
I will do about 800 miles to run it in.

I take the car out on the road now and again for a blast between events.

Tim sorry for the hijack

Keith


----------

